

How Journalists Can Protect Themselves From the U.S. Government - BruceM
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/05/15/strongbox_and_other_tools_for_journalists_to_protect_themselves_from_the.html

======
BruceM
I think it is good to see a segment of the population (one with a large voice)
being pushed to understand and pay attention to computer security. Perhaps
this will help more things become more secure by default, or enable things
like two-factor auth.

